# Who can obtain HPI and PFSH?



## 1073358 (Jun 6, 2008)

Can a nurse get this info or does it have to be done by dr? I need documentation of this. Can you please tell me where to find it for sure?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 6, 2008)

The provider must document the HPI.  Do you get Part B News?  In the 6/11/07 issue they address this.  Also, there is something on the Noridian website that is official CMS policy.  I don't have access to any links for you at this time, but you could do a search on these.  Also check CMS.


----------



## efrohna (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is the link to Medicare's website & the '95 guidelines.  Goto page 5, you may print it for your providers.  
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/1995dg.pdf

HPI must be documented by the physician.  Ancillary staff may document the ROS and the PFSHx, however, the physician should document that they reviewed it, and that it was recorded by others.  

Good Luck.


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Jun 25, 2008)

*Hpi*

DG: The ROS and/or PFSH may be recorded by ancillary staff or on a form
completed by the patient. To document that the physician reviewed the
information, there must be a notation supplementing or confirming the
information recorded by others.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/MASTER1.pdf

Who can perform and document the HPI?

The physician or NPP must personally perform and document the HPI.

http://www.wisconsinmedicalsociety.org/education/faq#q18


----------

